# Catfish



## GuitarShark (May 28, 2019)

What is up Cichlid forum! I am putting in a 165 gallon backyard pond. I am going to be stocking it with crayfish, mosquito fish, snails, American Flagfish, and tadpoles. Yes, I know the crayfish will probably kill some of the other fish, but that is why I am setting it up like a natural ecosystem. Every ecosystem has to have a catfish though. I am curious if you guys have any fishy suggestions for catfish for my pond. It is warm year round where I live. I was looking at either a synodontis (which I am familiar with because of my synodontis in with my mbunas) or a sun catfish. Any suggestions will be helpful.


----------

